# Moving Water Meter



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

So I finishing my basement, and currently the water meter is in a space that is to be finished. I am wanting to move the water meter to the utility room of the basement. Is that something that I am allowed to do? I know that the meter belongs to the water company, but does that mean I cannot move it?

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

The meter belongs to the water company? Not around here they don't. They want 14k just to allow you to connect to their main. After that, you have to pay for a trenching crew, a hot tap, road repairs, buy your own meter, and the water service to the house. :surrender:

I think it is a joke, but anyhow, the meter may actually be yours. I do find it odd that its inside of your house, however. Why is it not outside? :huh:


----------



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks. I was going off info from a DIY plumbing book, that said the water meter belonged to the water company. 

Yeah, I know its weird that it is in the house. I am in IL now, but in Az the water meter was almost at the street. The water meter here in IL has a 3 wire electrical cord attached to it that heads outside.


----------



## mstplumber (May 3, 2008)

Bryan,
In the South the meters are at the street also, but I have talked to lots of folks from northern latitudes that had meters inside the house. I think it has something to do with freezing. The wires are probably to some sort of a remote reading device so they know what to charge you.

Also, no matter what they charged for the meter originally, I bet the Water Company will tell you that it belongs to them. I would call them to ask if and how you can move it.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Chances are that the meter is their gear. Even if you had to pay for it, I pretty much guarantee that they claim it. 

How can you move your water meter without moving the water service entrance? I don't imagine that the utility company will approve of running much pipe at all in the house before hitting the meter. It would be too easy to tap off the non-metered line.

You might call them and see if they can reconfigure the setup. They might be willing to place a meter by the street and do away with the meter in the house.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Meters up North were typically installed inside the house due to freezing, however in rural areas, meter boxes were used to help speed up reading the meters. The wires are for the remote reader mounted outside since many meter readers were getting hurt inside houses (especially in the winter). In Ohio, the homeowner was required to allow entrance once a year to read the inside meter to prevent inaccurate readings and broken equipment. Many areas are now installing a meter that can be read by a truck passing by (expensive installation the home owner pays for). Most water companies maintain ownership of the meter and if defective, replace it free. Moving yours will require checking with the Water Department. Usually, meters were required to be directly inside the foundation to prevent theft by installing a tee before the meter.


----------



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

I called them and they said that it has to stay within two feet of where it enters the house.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

That doesn't surprise me. Hopefully, this will allow you to do what you need. Be aware that the shut-off valve at the main also belongs to them and if you would happen to break it when turning it off, the cost of repair is yours (and done by their workers). Get all your materials together and then arrange to have them come out and shut the service line off. Good luck with your project.


----------



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

I went out and looked at the shut off and I have decieded that I am just going to build a sofft around the meter. Not worth the extra trouble. 

THanks everyone for your help. I am sure I will be asking more questions. lol


----------



## jpiers (Jun 12, 2008)

Well you should ask first a permission from the water company!


----------



## lmm600 (Jun 15, 2008)

I know the municipality I work for we have meters everywhere, at curbs, under houses and in between. As said above, ask your water provider.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

jpiers said:


> Well you should ask first a permission from the water company!


Good advice, but I doubt that it'll be a problem to four-out around the meter, provided that you install a good-sized access panel for the meter and shutoff valve.


----------

